# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Xhelozia! Egoizëm apo dashuri?

## stiljano

XHELOZIA, LINDJA DHE MISTERET E SAJ DHE FUNDI NDARJA MES TE RINJEVE MES TE DASHURUARE APO MESA BASHKESHOERTEVE! 

Shumë prej nesh, kush më shumë e kush më pak, është ndier xheloz për partnerin kur ka kuptuar se ai ka kërkuar të krijojë një marrëdhënie, i është përgjigjur :ngacmimit të dikujt tjetër ose është larguar prej nesh për të patur një lidhje të re. Kur e dëshiron shumë një person nuk do që ta humbasësh : dëshiron të jetë pranë teje përgjithmonë. Për ta mbajtur pranë, për ta mbrojtur marrëdhënien kontrollon sjelljen e partnerit, bëhesh xheloze. Në disa raste xhelozia mund të jetë e bazuar në fakte në raste të tjera ne mund të jemi shkaku i saj.
Xhelozia nuk është e njëanshme: Jo vetëm femra por edhe mashkulli është xheloz




XHELOZIA, LINDJA DHE MISTERET E SAJ DHE FUNDI NDARJA MES TE RINJEVE MES TE DASHURUARE APO MESA BASHKESHOERTEVE! 

Shumë prej nesh, kush më shumë e kush më pak, është ndier xheloz për partnerin kur ka kuptuar se ai ka kërkuar të krijojë një marrëdhënie, i është përgjigjur :ngacmimit të dikujt tjetër ose është larguar prej nesh për të patur një lidhje të re. Kur e dëshiron shumë një person nuk do që ta humbasësh : dëshiron të jetë pranë teje përgjithmonë. Për ta mbajtur pranë, për ta mbrojtur marrëdhënien kontrollon sjelljen e partnerit, bëhesh xheloze. Në disa raste xhelozia mund të jetë e bazuar në fakte në raste të tjera ne mund të jemi shkaku i saj.
Xhelozia nuk është e njëanshme: Jo vetëm femra por edhe mashkulli është xheloz Shpesh neve na është thënë ose kemi dëgjuar ti thuhet dikujt .Nuk më pëlqeu mënyra sesi të pa ai tipi Mos e kthesh kokën as majtas as djathtas Je veshur kështu që të biesh në sy: paske ndonjë variant sot Duhet të qëndrosh në shtëpi dhe të merresh me fëmijët Nuk më pëlqen të punosh aty sepse ka shumë meshkuj madje edhe . Do të të vras nëse marr vesh gjë. E vrava sepse më tradhtonte

Përse mashkulli është xheloz në marrëdhënien me partneren?

Nëse partneri nuk është i sigurt në marrëdhënien e tij me partneren ka shumë mundësi që të ndihet i kërcënuar nga prania e meshkujve të tjerë në jetën e saj. Pasiguria për të ardhmen e lidhjes shkakton xhelozinë. Kjo formë e xhelozisë mund të jetë një ndër treguesit e periudhës së vështirë që kalon marrëdhënia. Në këto kushte xhelozia mjegullon pamjen dhe nuk të lejon të kuptosh atë që po ngjet realisht me të dy partnerët.

Xhelozia dhe përkushtimi i partneres
Nëse përkushtimi ndaj partnerit është në nivele të ulëta, ka shumë mundësi që ai të reagojë ndaj saj me xhelozi. Partneri cili merr pak vëmendje dhe dashuri do të vihet në kërkim të shkaqeve: përse ajo nuk më do si më parë? Përse ka ndryshuar? Dhe në fakt mendja shkon për keq: Mund të jetë dikush tjetër është në jetën e saj. Një mendim i tillë mund të mjaftojë për të minuar paqen shpirtërore dhe për ti dhënë goditjen e parë lidhjes.

Xhelozia dhe tiparet e partneres
Nëse partnerja është miqësore, hyn shpejt në komunikim, tërheq vëmendjen e meshkujëve, partneri do të ndihet i kërcënuar. Ai e interpreton sjelljen e partneres si provokim dhe i sheh meshkujt e tjerë si rivalë të mundshëm të cilët mund të paraqesin interes për partneren e tij. Për shkak të frikës dhe inferioritetit, ai shfaq xhelozi për partneren në marrëdhëniet që ajo krijon dhe do të fitojë sa më shumë nga vëmendja e saj.

Xhelozia dhe historitë e mëparshme të partneres
Nëse partnerja nuk ka qënë e qëndrueshme në lidhjet e mëparshme, partneri priret të mendojë se ajo mund të jetë e paqëndrueshme edhe me të dhe mund ta lerë për dikë që mund ti përgjigjet më mirë shijeve të saj.
Xhelozia dhe historitë e mëparshme të partnerit
Nëse edhe në marrëdhëniet e mëparshme mashkulli ka qënë xheloz ai do të vazhdojë të shfaqë xhelozi edhe në lidhjen në vazhdim. Në disa raste xhelozia mund të shkaktohet nga sjellja e partneres ose nga shkaqe të jashtme ndërsa në raste të tjera ajo është tipar i mashkullit dhe ka nevojë të trajtohet.

Xhelozia dhe dëshira për kontroll
Nëse partneri kërkon të ketë kontroll në jetën e partneres dhe ajo ka thënë po për çdo vendim që ai ka marrë për të. Ai do të tregohet xheloz nëse ai ka pak mundësi të kontrollojë atë që partnerja bën. Ai do të bëhet xheloz për shkak të mungesës së kontrollit.

Xhelozia dhe modelet në familje
Nëse partneri është rritur në një familje, ku babai ka reagur me xhelozi ndaj nënës dhe ai do të priret të imitojë modelin e babait në marrëdhënien e tij me partneren. Ndikimi i modelit prindëror vazhdon të jetë i pranishëm në jetën tonë edhe kur nuk jemi më fëmijë. Gjithashtu edhe modelet e shokëve apo të të afërmëve të tjerë ndikojnë në sjelljen tonë. Nëse miqtë e partnerit priren të jenë xhelozë me partneret e tyre kjo do të jetë një arsye më shumë që ai të jetë xheloz me partneren e tij.

Xhelozia dhe përfundimi i lidhjes
Nëse lidhja po shkon drejt fundit dhe partnerët nuk kanë forcën e duhur për ti thënë gjërat në sy, për të qenë sa më të hapur dhe të drejtpërdrejtë ai do të nisë ti nxijë jetën partneres me skena xhelozie, derisa ajo ose ai të thotë fjalën e fundit.

Ti dhe xhelozia: Si mund ta zbutësh xhelozinë?
-Mbrojtja më e mirë kundra xhelozisë është një ruajtja e marrëdhënies. Nëse dashuria mbahet gjallë, nëse partnerët janë të përkushtuar ndaj njëri-tjetrit, nëse e kanë njëri-tjetrin në qendër të vëmendjes në lidhjen e tyre nuk ka vend për xhelozinë e sëmurë.
-Kontrollo mendimet dhe imagjinatën: me kë është ai? Çfarë është duke bërë? Ti mund të kuptosh që në disa raste disa lojëra mund të luhen nga partneri për të të bërë xheloze, që partneri mund të jetë shumë i dhënë pas vetes dhe në disa raste mund të mos tregojë ndaj teje kujdesin e duhur. Një episod, një mendim i vetëm mund të bëhet shkak për një telenovelë të një jete të dyfishtë të partnerit. Në këtë mënyrë ti i hedh benzinë zjarrit, shqetëson veten dhe partnerin.
-Mos e përdorni xhelozinë si tregues të dashurisë. Xhelozia e vazhdueshme nuk nënkupton dashuri të vazhdueshme. Xhelozia reflekton nevojat e tua, dëshirën për të ruajtur atë që ti e dëshiron për momentin dhe kërkesat për atë që do të sjellë e ardhmja. Xhelozia reflekton interesat personale dhe dashurinë për veten sesa dashurinë reciproke.
-Hidh një shikim pas në marrëdhëniet e tua: ke qënë xheloze edhe në marrëdhëniet e mëparshme apo vetëm në këtë marrëdhënie. Nëse për çdo partner je ndier xheloze duhet të jesh më e kujdesshmë për akuzat që bën: je ti që e paragjyon parnerin, je ti që sheh në sjelljen e tij e tij atë që pret të shohësh duke mos i dhënë rëndësinë e duhur aspekteve të tjera të sjelljes së tij.
-Mos u hidh në sulm nëse e sheh që partneri yt është duke flirtuar me dikë: Tregoi sesi u ndieve, tregoi sesa i rëndësishëm është ai për ty dhe që dëshiron të vazhdosh marrëdhënien në kohë. Mos u bë qaramane. Jo të gjithë meshkujt janë në gjendje ti bëjnë ballë gruas në një situatë të tillë. Dhe si vetëmbrojtje zgjedhin ngritjen e zërit ose i kujtojnë asaj një histori të vjetër. Nëse ju nuk sulmoni do ta keni më të lehtë të komunikoni me partnerin tuaj. Ndërshmëria shpesh është mënyra më e mirë për të përballuar xhelozinë.

Të rinjtë dhe xhelozia
Cfarë është xhelozia për ju?
Aulona
Xhelozia është si tenxhere ku përzihen të gjitha ndjenjat: pasioni i tepërt jep më shumë zjarr dhe i djeg të gjitha.
Enkeli
Xhelozia është mungesë tolerance, moskomunikim, dyshim, dashuri, urrejtje, frikë, lumë që gryen mendimet, zjarr që djeg përbrenda dhe nuk shuhet. Xhelozia është njerëzore.
Fleura
Xhelozia është humbje kohe dhe energjie. Të bën të vuash, të torturon, të turbullon mendimet dhe ndjenjat dhe shpirtin.
Suela
Xhelozia: ndjenjë që herë ngjall dhe here e vdes dashurinë tek çdo njeri; që herë të bën të vuash dhe herë të bën të duash, që edhe kur je i lodhur nuk të lë të vdesësh.
Serxho
Xhelozia është sëmundje psikike.
Anisa
Xhelozia nuk është as mirë as e keqe kur nuk kalohet masa. Në disa raste kam nevojë për pak xhelozi të ëmbël.

Xhelozia e sëmurë
Partneri i prekur nga xhelozia e sëmurë beson se partnerja është e pabesë dhe se e tradhton. Përse kjo xhelozi quhet e sëmurë? Sepse partneri dyshues nuk ka fakte reale për të mbështetur dyshimin e tij. Në fakt kjo xhelozi e ka burimin tek imagjinata e pakontrolluar: partneri fantazon rreth tradhtive të partneres, kontrollon sjelljen e tij dhe dyshon për çdo person të cilin ai e sheh si rival të mundshëm. Ai vendos se çfarë mund dhe nuk mund të bëjë partneri, se me cilat persona ai mund ose jo të shoqërohet. Xhelozia e sëmurë në disa raste mund ta shtyjë partnerin drejt vrasjes së partneres, të fëmijës, atësinë e së cilit ai e dyshon apo të burrit me të cilin partnerja ka marrëdhënie.
[COLOR=orangered]

----------


## stiljano

Fundi i nje lidhje dashurie   Nje ndarje  zakonisht shoqerohet me  deshperim, dhimbje ose edhe me  gjaknxehtesi.. zakonisht kjo eshte nje rruge  qe percajme  qe te mundemi te instruksionohemi  ne dicka me te mire. Nuk eshte e nevojshme  qe te ndjekim rrugen me te gjate. Mund.. te shkurtoni rruge duke ndjekur hapat e meposhtem! Perkthyer nga greqishtja Stela! 

 ·        Me te shumtat here, lidhja qe duhet shpetuar eshte  ajo qe keni me veten tuaj dhe jo ajo me ex bashkshortorin tuaj. Mos synoni , nga fillimi te pakten, te mbeteni shoke me ish te dashurin. .Shoku  qe me te vertete keni nevoje  ne kete periudhe, si dhe gjithmone  eshte vetja juaj. 

·        Perballoni dhimbjen tuaj si nje procedure qe duhet te kaloni qe te perfundoni ne dicka me te mire dhe mos leni  deshperimin tuaj  tju mposhti. Cdo dite e me tej do  ndjeheni  krenar qe bete nje hap perpara. 

·        Zbuloni  kush jane  ne te vertete aspiratatet tuaja. Doni me te vertete  te ndaheni , apo mundohene te gjeni menyra te ndryshme per te rregulluar lidhjen tuaj ?. Duhet te mos  dini qe  veshtire do mund te perparoni  nese nuk  kuptoni dhe nuk pranoni ndarjen tuaj.  

Shmanguni pershkruajtjes se  gjendjes dhe ndjenjave tuaja ne menyren tragjike. Ndryshe do   bindeni veten tuaj  qe situata qe po kaloni eshte vecse nje  situate e pa tolerueshme. Kjo gje do tju  lendoje jashte mase dhe  do veshtiresoheni per te pare   realitetin. Mesoni se do ndjeheni me mire dhe rueni energjine tuaj ne mendimKoncentrohuni   atu ku be me pozitive. 

                      Mos harroni qe dhimbja nuk do kaloje nese ne fillim nuk do degjoni veten tuaj. Shprehni  dhe nxirreni nga mbrenda  merzitjen ose   hidherimin qe ndjeni .keshtu do lehtesoni veten tuaj nga  deshperimi qe keni. 

·        Mos ja lejoni vetes suaj  qe te udhezohet  ne nje gjendje qe nje dite  do tju beje te ndjeheni kryeulet. Duke kaluar nga shtepija e ish-te dashurit , duke i derguar e-mail ose duke e marre shpesh ne telefon, jo vetem nuk  do mundeni te largoheni  kurre nga kjo lidhje. 

·        Mesohuni te besoni perseri  tek njerezit. Cdo lidhje ka nje risk si edhe asnjeri mund tju garantoje  qe nuk mund te  lendoheni perseri. Mos lejoni qe nje  eksperience e keqe tju evitoje  te jetoni nje jete , me te mirat e te keqijat e saj.

----------


## MICH

Xhelozia eshte mos siguri ne vet vete

----------


## Mr_Right

Xhelozi ka kur e dashuron nje person shum dhe e don vetem per vete, sepse mendon se personi qe dashuron eshte me i bukuri/ e bukura ne bote dhe duan te marrin te gjith.
Por ka edhe xhelozi kur nuk i beson personit qe dashuron.
keto jane dy shpjegime por ka edhe te tjere.

----------


## baby_blue

xhelozia eshte prove e dashurise por po u tejkalua do te thote qe nuk ke besim te partneri/partneria dhe po ju them qe mos i besoni 100%  sepse ju pret nje zhgenjim i madh shume. Le qe mos dashuroni fare sepse nuk do keni dhimbje shpirterore pastaj, eshte me e lehte ashtu, me besoni, ja u them nga eksperienca ime.

----------


## XxAlesiAxX

xhelozia nuk eshte mire ne dashuri
po ndoiher po nuk pati pak fare xhelozi ska dashuri.

----------


## Arlind

AAlexia po mos te ket xhelozi normalisht mund te ket dashuri 
por ama po pati xhelozi do te thot qe ka dashuri 

me pelqen kjo tema 

dhe jam pak a shumk ne nje mendim me mich

----------


## AuGuSt_

Shumë prej nesh, kush më shumë e kush më pak, është ndier xheloz për partnerin kur ka kuptuar se ai ka kërkuar të krijojë një marrëdhënie, i është përgjigjur :ngacmimit të dikujt tjetër ose është larguar prej nesh për të patur një lidhje të re. Kur e dëshiron shumë një person nuk do që ta humbasësh : dëshiron të jetë pranë teje përgjithmonë. Për ta mbajtur pranë, për ta mbrojtur marrëdhënien kontrollon sjelljen e partnerit, bëhesh xheloze. Në disa raste xhelozia mund të jetë e bazuar në fakte në raste të tjera ne mund të jemi shkaku i saj.
Xhelozia nuk është e njëanshme: Jo vetëm femra por edhe mashkulli është xheloz Shpesh neve na është thënë ose kemi dëgjuar ti thuhet dikujt .Nuk më pëlqeu mënyra sesi të pa ai tipi Mos e kthesh kokën as majtas as djathtas Je veshur kështu që të biesh në sy: paske ndonjë variant sot Duhet të qëndrosh në shtëpi dhe të merresh me fëmijët Nuk më pëlqen të punosh aty sepse ka shumë meshkuj madje edhe . Do të të vras nëse marr vesh gjë. E vrava sepse më tradhtonte 
Përse mashkulli është xheloz në marrëdhënien me partneren?

Nëse partneri nuk është i sigurt në marrëdhënien e tij me partneren ka shumë mundësi që të ndihet i kërcënuar nga prania e meshkujve të tjerë në jetën e saj. Pasiguria për të ardhmen e lidhjes shkakton xhelozinë. Kjo formë e xhelozisë mund të jetë një ndër treguesit e periudhës së vështirë që kalon marrëdhënia. Në këto kushte xhelozia mjegullon pamjen dhe nuk të lejon të kuptosh atë që po ngjet realisht me të dy partnerët. 

Xhelozia dhe përkushtimi i partneres
Nëse përkushtimi ndaj partnerit është në nivele të ulëta, ka shumë mundësi që ai të reagojë ndaj saj me xhelozi. Partneri cili merr pak vëmendje dhe dashuri do të vihet në kërkim të shkaqeve: përse ajo nuk më do si më parë? Përse ka ndryshuar? Dhe në fakt mendja shkon për keq: Mund të jetë dikush tjetër është në jetën e saj. Një mendim i tillë mund të mjaftojë për të minuar paqen shpirtërore dhe për ti dhënë goditjen e parë lidhjes.

Xhelozia dhe tiparet e partneres
Nëse partnerja është miqësore, hyn shpejt në komunikim, tërheq vëmendjen e meshkujëve, partneri do të ndihet i kërcënuar. Ai e interpreton sjelljen e partneres si provokim dhe i sheh meshkujt e tjerë si rivalë të mundshëm të cilët mund të paraqesin interes për partneren e tij. Për shkak të frikës dhe inferioritetit, ai shfaq xhelozi për partneren në marrëdhëniet që ajo krijon dhe do të fitojë sa më shumë nga vëmendja e saj.

Xhelozia dhe historitë e mëparshme të partneres
Nëse partnerja nuk ka qënë e qëndrueshme në lidhjet e mëparshme, partneri priret të mendojë se ajo mund të jetë e paqëndrueshme edhe me të dhe mund ta lerë për dikë që mund ti përgjigjet më mirë shijeve të saj.
Xhelozia dhe historitë e mëparshme të partnerit
Nëse edhe në marrëdhëniet e mëparshme mashkulli ka qënë xheloz ai do të vazhdojë të shfaqë xhelozi edhe në lidhjen në vazhdim. Në disa raste xhelozia mund të shkaktohet nga sjellja e partneres ose nga shkaqe të jashtme ndërsa në raste të tjera ajo është tipar i mashkullit dhe ka nevojë të trajtohet.

Xhelozia dhe dëshira për kontroll 
Nëse partneri kërkon të ketë kontroll në jetën e partneres dhe ajo ka thënë po për çdo vendim që ai ka marrë për të. Ai do të tregohet xheloz nëse ai ka pak mundësi të kontrollojë atë që partnerja bën. Ai do të bëhet xheloz për shkak të mungesës së kontrollit.

Xhelozia dhe modelet në familje
Nëse partneri është rritur në një familje, ku babai ka reagur me xhelozi ndaj nënës dhe ai do të priret të imitojë modelin e babait në marrëdhënien e tij me partneren. Ndikimi i modelit prindëror vazhdon të jetë i pranishëm në jetën tonë edhe kur nuk jemi më fëmijë. Gjithashtu edhe modelet e shokëve apo të të afërmëve të tjerë ndikojnë në sjelljen tonë. Nëse miqtë e partnerit priren të jenë xhelozë me partneret e tyre kjo do të jetë një arsye më shumë që ai të jetë xheloz me partneren e tij. 

Xhelozia dhe përfundimi i lidhjes
Nëse lidhja po shkon drejt fundit dhe partnerët nuk kanë forcën e duhur për ti thënë gjërat në sy, për të qenë sa më të hapur dhe të drejtpërdrejtë ai do të nisë ti nxijë jetën partneres me skena xhelozie, derisa ajo ose ai të thotë fjalën e fundit.

Ti dhe xhelozia: Si mund ta zbutësh xhelozinë?
-Mbrojtja më e mirë kundra xhelozisë është një ruajtja e marrëdhënies. Nëse dashuria mbahet gjallë, nëse partnerët janë të përkushtuar ndaj njëri-tjetrit, nëse e kanë njëri-tjetrin në qendër të vëmendjes në lidhjen e tyre nuk ka vend për xhelozinë e sëmurë.
-Kontrollo mendimet dhe imagjinatën: me kë është ai? Çfarë është duke bërë? Ti mund të kuptosh që në disa raste disa lojëra mund të luhen nga partneri për të të bërë xheloze, që partneri mund të jetë shumë i dhënë pas vetes dhe në disa raste mund të mos tregojë ndaj teje kujdesin e duhur. Një episod, një mendim i vetëm mund të bëhet shkak për një telenovelë të një jete të dyfishtë të partnerit. Në këtë mënyrë ti i hedh benzinë zjarrit, shqetëson veten dhe partnerin.
-Mos e përdorni xhelozinë si tregues të dashurisë. Xhelozia e vazhdueshme nuk nënkupton dashuri të vazhdueshme. Xhelozia reflekton nevojat e tua, dëshirën për të ruajtur atë që ti e dëshiron për momentin dhe kërkesat për atë që do të sjellë e ardhmja. Xhelozia reflekton interesat personale dhe dashurinë për veten sesa dashurinë reciproke. 
-Hidh një shikim pas në marrëdhëniet e tua: ke qënë xheloze edhe në marrëdhëniet e mëparshme apo vetëm në këtë marrëdhënie. Nëse për çdo partner je ndier xheloze duhet të jesh më e kujdesshmë për akuzat që bën: je ti që e paragjyon parnerin, je ti që sheh në sjelljen e tij e tij atë që pret të shohësh duke mos i dhënë rëndësinë e duhur aspekteve të tjera të sjelljes së tij.
-Mos u hidh në sulm nëse e sheh që partneri yt është duke flirtuar me dikë: Tregoi sesi u ndieve, tregoi sesa i rëndësishëm është ai për ty dhe që dëshiron të vazhdosh marrëdhënien në kohë. Mos u bë qaramane. Jo të gjithë meshkujt janë në gjendje ti bëjnë ballë gruas në një situatë të tillë. Dhe si vetëmbrojtje zgjedhin ngritjen e zërit ose i kujtojnë asaj një histori të vjetër. Nëse ju nuk sulmoni do ta keni më të lehtë të komunikoni me partnerin tuaj. Ndërshmëria shpesh është mënyra më e mirë për të përballuar xhelozinë.

1: Të rinjtë dhe xhelozi
Mendime 
Cfarë është xhelozia për ju?


1: Xhelozia është si tenxhere ku përzihen të gjitha ndjenjat: pasioni i tepërt jep më shumë zjarr dhe i djeg të gjitha.

2: Xhelozia është mungesë tolerance, moskomunikim, dyshim, dashuri, urrejtje, frikë, lumë që gryen mendimet, zjarr që djeg përbrenda dhe nuk shuhet. Xhelozia është njerëzore.

3: Xhelozia është humbje kohe dhe energjie. Të bën të vuash, të torturon, të turbullon mendimet dhe ndjenjat dhe shpirtin.


Xhelozia: ndjenjë që herë ngjall dhe here e vdes dashurinë tek çdo njeri; që herë të bën të vuash dhe herë të bën të duash, që edhe kur je i lodhur nuk të lë të vdesësh.

a: Xhelozia është sëmundje psikike.

Xhelozia nuk është as mirë as e keqe kur nuk kalohet masa. Në disa raste kam nevojë për pak xhelozi të ëmbël.

Xhelozia e sëmurë 
Partneri i prekur nga xhelozia e sëmurë beson se partnerja është e pabesë dhe se e tradhton. Përse kjo xhelozi quhet e sëmurë? Sepse partneri dyshues nuk ka fakte reale për të mbështetur dyshimin e tij. Në fakt kjo xhelozi e ka burimin tek imagjinata e pakontrolluar: partneri fantazon rreth tradhtive të partneres, kontrollon sjelljen e tij dhe dyshon për çdo person të cilin ai e sheh si rival të mundshëm. Ai vendos se çfarë mund dhe nuk mund të bëjë partneri, se me cilat persona ai mund ose jo të shoqërohet. Xhelozia e sëmurë në disa raste mund ta shtyjë partnerin drejt vrasjes së partneres, të fëmijës, atësinë e së cilit ai e dyshon apo të burrit me të cilin partnerja ka marrëdhënie.
 :i qetë:

----------


## bunny

xhelozia eshte mikrobi i dashurise (po flas per ate te tepruaren,ekstremen)
Xhelozia paralejmeron problemet e asaj lidhje,si pershmb lindja e mos besimi.

----------


## PINK

personalisht mendoj se xhelozia ( eshte burimi i dashurise ... ) .. ndersa momenti qe ti ndalon se qeni xheloz .. per mua eshte " paralajmerim per fundin e saj ... dashurise " ...

gjithmone flas per nje xhelozi me karar ... ( mos e keqkuptoni .... se pak xhelozi i jep shije dashurise )

----------


## StormAngel

Xhelozia me karar eshte pasoja e dashurise se tepert,mirepo kur i kalon kufinjte behet pak sa e demshme,dhe shpesh rezulton ne perfundim te nje dashurie apo nje lidhjeje.Nejse,
Dashuroni dhe xhelozoni ama me karar.

----------


## Dito

Xhelozia dhe dashuria jane vellezerit siameze, xhelozia vjen ne disa forma. Vjen si pasoje e dashurise se thelle, vjen si instikt mrojtes, vjen si objekt sulmi kunder rivalitetit.

Uroj qe dashuri pa xhelozi mos kete.

----------


## green

Xhelozia tregon lekundjen apo brishtesine e besimit. Si, qysh, tek kjo pune...ajo varion nga nje maredhenie tek tjetra pastaj.

----------


## Leila

Xhelozia buron nga frika se s'i nevojitesh njeriu me, s'te vleresojne, i/e dashuri/a do te te lejne, mund te te zevendesojne, nuk je i/e rendesishme, etj. etj.. Simple as that.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Xhelozia nganjehere ka te bej me dikujt "insecurity" mungesa e konfidences...pshm kur i dashuri jot shikon nje vajze te bukur apo te zgjuar dhe i flet, e dashura zakonisht mund te behet xheloze per arsyen se mendon qe ai mund ta pelqej kete vajze, pra s'ka shume konfidenc....nganjehere xhelozia ka te bej me "possession"= prone/zoterim...kur do dicka/dike shume gjithmone behesh xheloze...

----------


## TiLoNcE

Xhelozia lind bashk me Dashnin.Sa me e fort bohet lidhja e Dashnis aq me pak ndihet robi xheloz..
Pastaj mos haroni LARGESIN,,nje ka shkaqet me te forta per te qen xheloz..
Po menoj se po dashurove ,patjeter je xheloz(pak apo shum varet ...)
LoNcJa-SyNi-VeT

----------


## sweet_babe

Jam dakort me pinkun.... xhelozia e ben dashurine me te madhe por aman jo ajo e tepruar...se po u mbush kupa te merzitet jeta pastaj 

If ur man is jealous, just a lil  :perqeshje:  it means he cares about u and doesnt want to loose u....

----------


## PrettY_EL

Per mendimin tim nuk besoj se xhelozia vjen nga dashuria. Ata njerez qe jane shume xheloze nuk jane vetem ne dashuri por edhe ne jeten e perditshme. Ka shume te beje me pasigurtesite po ashtu edhe me menyren se si je rritur (po i hyj psikologjise thelle me duket  :ngerdheshje:  ). Xhelozia eshte pjese e personalitetit te njeriut (kur eshte ne sasine e duhur). Edhe per tu pergjigjur pyetjes drejt, nqs xhelozia eshte e papermbajtur atehere eshte e nevojshme qe ti japesh fund dashurise.  Edhe ajo cmenduria qe vjen nga dashuria nuk e ka emrin xhelozi por obsesion (2 gjera krejt te ndryshme). 
PS. Gjella me kripe dhe kripa me karar.....

----------


## Leila

> Me zune ngushte.
> Nejse,10% i paraqitjes se xhelozise qendron ne shkaqe tjera e jo vetem nga frika e pasiguria ne lidhje.


Po ben te njejtin gabim qe bere me siper: i leshon fjalet pa menduar rrjedhojen llogjike te tyre. Xhelozia nuk matet me vizore apo me termometer dhe nuk eshte aq e thjeshte sa ta ndash me numra, prandaj s'mund te themi "10%." Per keto "shkaqet e tjera," nuk na dhe asnje shembull, dhe kjo me ben te dyshoj qe ti s'e ke idene fare c'mund te jene keto shkaqet e tjera, dhe nqs kjo eshte e vertete, konkluzioni del se po ia fut kot me mendimin se gjerat DUHET te jene keshtu apo ashtu, e "ku ta di une pse"... dhe gjerat rralle here jane ashtu sic i mendojme ne.

Mos e bej veten kaq te lehte per tu zene ngushte.

----------


## StormAngel

Me morre fytyren,apo une nuk e kam patur hic.Nejse,
Frika nje,mosbesimi tek personi tjeter,paraqitja e xhelozise si pasoje e afeksionit te madh qe nje person e ndjen per tjetrin,paraqitja e xhelozise pa ndonje arsye,xhelozia ne masa te vogla...e te tjera,keto jane disa nga arsyet qe duhej t`i permendi,po per shkak te mungeses se rrjedhojes logjike te fjalive te mija nuk munda.  :ngerdheshje: 
Per ne fund,
Mos me ze prap ngushte se nuk kam kah iki.  :pa dhembe:

----------

